# air hogs helis.



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I know that the air hog helicopters are not top shelf. But I have a air hogs police chopper that flys very well. What are your thoughts on air hogs. I know some have limited abilities. But mine has forward, reverse, left, right, and the usual up and down.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

You can have an incredibly fast and smooth flight with the Air Hogs. It can fly farther with a strong, long-distance signal, allowing you to easily control its flight path. The thing i really like in these that varying flight experience with beginner and advanced modes.


----------



## Leo Franco (Dec 3, 2013)

looks I should get one.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

i guess air hogs helis are good for entry level hobbyists. Experts goes for big helis.


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas73 said:


> i guess air hogs helis are good for entry level hobbyists. Experts goes for big helis.


Hey Thomas, these are not only good for entry level, but also useful for advance level.


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

What About the aerodynamics?


----------

